# convert open wheel to posi



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys

I want to change my 67 rear end from open to posi.. Should I buy a complete posi rearend or should I convert my existing from open to posi.. I am also looking for parts to do this so if any out there let me know.

thanks, mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would use a drop in posi carrier like the Aubern unit.
Auto Parts: AG 5420113-HP - Auburn Gear High Performance Positraction for GM 8.2 (Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac) for 3.31 and up. The Auburn Gear limited slip uses a long-proven cone design to provide traction for performance and off-road applications. 
I just replaced a failing stock posi carrier in my `65 a couple weeks back with that same unit linked and very happy with it.


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*How hard is it to do this*

Thinking of changing mine over as well


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It can be a pain in the a** to get it set up right. You have to keep everything clean as you work. If you're replacing the whole unit and switching gears too, I would get an install kit with all new bearings and shims. The one pinion bearing is pressed on, but I just freeze the pinion and warm the bearing on a 200watt light bulb and the two just slide right together! Don't forget to add the same size shim under the bearing as the old gear had. The pinion races will need to be driven out of the rear housing with a big drift pin. Be sure to use the new races if you use new bearings! You may not be able to crush the new crush sleave, you may have to reuse the old one. On the ring gear and carrier, keep track of the shim as far as the right and left side and then reuse those same ones as a starting point for the replacement carrier. Bearings will have to be pressed onto the carrier. After reinstalling the carrier with all the shims you took out, then check side play and backlash to the pinion. Use the included gear paint and add and remove shims as needed to adjust for the right pattern. The final adjusting can be a real biatch. On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the most difficult, I'd give it about an 8.


----------

